# Maglite 6D batteries



## tonym1 (Dec 1, 2009)

I have read most of the thread about Xenon vs Krypton bulbs in a 6d mag and must say i had alot of trouble trying to decipher all the info so I thought I would ask my own question, I have a 6Dcell madlite and wish to jaz it up so I will put the Xenon bulb in (are there any better makes to use) when I can find one, so what are the best D size batteries to run ?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 3, 2009)

Accupower LSD(low self discharge) NiMH.

A bit expensive but I really really like them. I have nearly 20 now.


----------



## tonym1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for that, Im searching for some now.


----------



## monkeyboy (Dec 3, 2009)

If you want the highest capacity possible (but not low self discharge) then titanium 12000mAh are about the best available.

If you want to stick to incandescent, then the ROP upgrade (search for this on these forums) will work well with 6 x NiMh cells and blow away the stock maglite bulbs. But there are a few things you need to upgrade to handle the heat.

1) replace plastic reflector with metal
2) replace plastic lens with glass
3) replace plastic bulb holder tower with metal (quite hard to come by these days) but you can do without if you don't mind it melting a bit.

There are also lots of good LED upgrades but I won't go into those since this is the incan forum.

edit (another option)

Another option would be to get hold of a Kiu socket (still available I think) and run a WA1111 bulb. But you lose cam focusing with this option. Still need the metal reflector and glass lens.


----------



## tonym1 (Dec 5, 2009)

I have the glass lens and aluminiun reflector coming and I didnt know about the bulb socket so I will look around and see if I can pick one up. Thanks for the help


----------



## donn_ (Dec 5, 2009)

You can go much further with a 6D than the options listed above. Using Lithium Ion cells, you can get over 20V of battery power. Mate that with an AW Softstart Switch, and you can get mega-lumens out of your 6D.


----------



## fivemega (Dec 5, 2009)

donn_ said:


> You can go much further with a 6D than the options listed above. Using Lithium Ion cells, you can get over 20V of battery power. Mate that with an AW Softstart Switch, and you can get mega-lumens out of your 6D.



*Isn't it too dangerous for 9 post Unenlightened?
I would take smaller steps.*


----------



## gswitter (Dec 5, 2009)

fivemega said:


> *I would take smaller steps.*


I agree.

The ROP (especially in a 6D) is about as easy as a hotwire build gets.

I also love the AccuPower/AccuEvolution LSD D cells, but if you want to save a few bucks, check out the Powerizer NiMH D's. They're not LSD cells, and they don't have quite the capacity of the Titaniums (I like them, too), but the Powerizers are generally well regarded, and BatterySpace has good deals on them.

_Edit: Whoa, I hadn't realized how cheap the Titaniums had gotten. Sweet!_


----------



## KiwiMark (Dec 5, 2009)

gswitter said:


> The ROP (especially in a 6D) is about as easy as a hotwire build gets.



Not to mention:
Good runtime!
More than enough light for almost any task.

This makes a 6D ROP a good practical light, well as practical as you can make a torch that big.


----------



## monkeyboy (Dec 5, 2009)

tonym1 said:


> I have the glass lens and aluminiun reflector coming and I didnt know about the bulb socket so I will look around and see if I can pick one up. Thanks for the help



Here's a link to the mag C aluminium tower made by download. Now that I think of it, I'm not sure if there was a mag D version or if i was just imagining it. 

You could always send download a PM, maybe he would know.


----------



## gswitter (Dec 5, 2009)

monkeyboy said:


> Here's a link to the mag C aluminium tower made by download. Now that I think of it, I'm not sure if there was a mag D version or if i was just imagining it.


There wasn't, unfortunately.


----------

